# Hard reset



## CyBeR (Sep 8, 2011)

*Hard Reset* is a new game made by Flying Hog (yeah, new kids on the block), a team comprised of devs that had previously been associated with People can Fly and CDProject Red. So far it's a PC exclusive shooter (yes, someone is assuming that risk) set in a cyberpunk universe where the machines are man's greatest threat...again. 

Just played the demo and even though I was very skeptical about it at the beginning, I must say that it's a very nice shooter with a very classic feel about it. There are still some lingering problems from this generation of shooters that pop up (very very linear navigation spaces, at least in the demo) but overall the game has a very nostalgic feel to it. 
I also love the very Philip K. Dick / Blade Runner (same thing?) feel of the universe and the details packed into it. Adds for various products, flying cars, shops that you can navigate with your cursor (a la *Doom 3*) which is a major plus for immersion. 

What I didn't like about the game was how ineffectual the weapons felt. For most of the demo had I not been constantly using the various electrical hazards of the demo I would not have survived. 
That and the fact that the main rifle takes up half the damn screen, almost to the point of its tip reaching the targeting reticle. Which feels odd. 

So, anyone played the demo?


----------

